
Ask HN: Feedback for a Newsletter - kyloren
	Hi, I just self taught myself react last week. Although I never liked react at the beginning after learning it I felt react is much easier to work with and a good framework.
So I was thinking about starting a small newsletter that will make it easier for someone to learn react by themselves like I did by giving them easy to understand lessons.<p>I know there are so many resources out there, so many newsletter out there and you might ask why should you subscribe to mine. So I&#x27;m asking the question from you is it worth spending my time and money on teaching something that I self taught? It&#x27;s nothing special just that the lessons will be easy by someone who self taught for someone who wants to left learn.<p>Honest feedback is much appreciated
======
nceruchalu
Hi Kylo,

Pretty impressive to teach yourself anything in a week. A newsletter will help
reinforce your understanding of react, so I would do it if for nothing else
but that reason.

And regarding the worth of "spending the money", I could be of some help with
that. I'm a co-founder at [https://volleyy.com](https://volleyy.com) and email
newsletters is what we do. You could email me at noddy@volleyy.com to get you
a demo and setup.

